# Humic application and heavy rain... reapply?



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I sprayed Humic and then we received 1.5" of rain in a very short time. The area I sprayed is sloped so I'm suspecting that it ran off. Should I reapply? Thanks!


----------



## Jmoore3105 (May 5, 2021)

Don't think it would hurt, you water humic in anyway but if your worried that it was too much rain then I would reapply.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Not sure that you would notice one way or the other, to be completely honest. Just one of those things.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks for the replies, I'll probably reapply since I noticed the water in my dry creek bed for runoff during heavy rains had a brownish color to it.


----------

